# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Forward απο Α αναλογικη θυρα σε Β

## dwarves

Γνωριζει κανεις αν με το netmod μπορω να κανω forward την αναλογική γραμμη Α στην αναλογικη γραμμη Β για να χτυπήσει εκει το τηλεφωνο οτι υπάρχει κλήση?? (ενοείτε εγω θα εχω σηκωσει την γραμμη Α... ζηταω κατι σαν αυτο που κανουμε σε τηλεφωνικα κεντρα... πχ. flash 09 ....

----------


## sdikr

Αν διαβάσεις το βιβλιαράκι,  θα δείς κάτι που λέει , παρκάρισμα κλήσης,  ανακτηση κλησης

----------


## dwarves

Την φορητότητα τερματικου μαλλον ενοοεις... αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει να την δουλέψω...

----------


## sdikr

> Την φορητότητα τερματικου μαλλον ενοοεις... αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει να την δουλέψω...


ουτε εγώ ,  τελικά πήρα ενα κεντράκι και το έβαλα πάνω

----------


## dwarves

Μπορεις να δωσεις παραπανω details? ποσο κοστος...εγκατασταση... απο που??


thanks for quick answers... :Wink:

----------


## hedgehog

Αν θες να δοκιμάσεις πρώτα με το netmod ριξε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## del_ahmettt

Κοίτα αυτο το thread, http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17164 νομίζω οτι οι απαντησεις θα σε καλύψουν. :Cool:

----------

